# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Межсетевые экраны (firewall)  >  Перестал грузиться ZoneAlarm

## mikhailk

Причем, честно говоря, я не отследил, когда, поэтому не могу сопоставить ни с какими событиями.

Попытка переустановить ни к чему не привела. TrueVector Service в памяти висит, но самой иконки ZoneAlarm в трее нет и из меню его не запустить.

Есть какие-нибудь идеи или начинать крестовый поход против вирусов?

На компьютере WinXP SP2, безопасность обеспечивает KAV 6.0.2.614, базы обновлены по состоянию на сегодняшнее число.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## SDA

Может быть конфликт с KAV (какая версия ZoneAlarm? Проактивка KAV конфликтует с проактивкой ZoneAlarm или антивирус KAV с антивирусом если это сюита ZoneAlarm), для полной переустановки (деинсталляции) ZoneAlarm, читайте соответствующую ветку в разделе фаерволы. При инсталяции ZoneAlarm KAV надо выгрузить и потом поставить в доверенные при аллертах фаервола.

----------


## NickGolovko

> Причем, честно говоря, я не отследил, когда, поэтому не могу сопоставить ни с какими событиями.
> 
> Попытка переустановить ни к чему не привела. TrueVector Service в памяти висит, но самой иконки ZoneAlarm в трее нет и из меню его не запустить.
> 
> Есть какие-нибудь идеи или начинать крестовый поход против вирусов?
> 
> На компьютере WinXP SP2, безопасность обеспечивает KAV 6.0.2.614, базы обновлены по состоянию на сегодняшнее число.


Бывает ошибка самозащиты ZoneAlarm, которая не позволяет запустить интерфейс. Зайдите в безопасном режиме и поставьте тип запуска службы TrueVector на Вручную.

----------

